# PA still waiting 2011 2012



## TomsSnowPlowING

Hello All from PA.
ussmileyflag
I know we are still waiting for snow .


----------



## FISHERBOY

*Snow pa*

Yes were waiting for more, it must get cold first before it can snow


----------



## kimber750

Nothing spectacular but it's still snow. Still waiting for some more.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

FISHERBOY FISHERBOY where is G-town, PA? I am in North of Elk County near McKean County line.

kimber750 Nice pictures. Any1 for fishing nice boat.

Wishing to get colder to snow. Been have t storms here


----------



## kimber750

TomsSnowPlowING;1348194 said:


> FISHERBOY FISHERBOY where is G-town, PA? I am in North of Elk County near McKean County line.
> 
> kimber750 Nice pictures. Any1 for fishing nice boat.
> 
> Wishing to get colder to snow. Been have t storms here


That is the first time the boat has ever had snow on it. Normally I would have it in the garage but the freak Oct storm caught me off guard.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

kimber750;1348292 said:


> That is the first time the boat has ever had snow on it. Normally I would have it in the garage but the freak Oct storm caught me off guard.


I hope the cold did NOT hurt the engine


----------



## kimber750

TomsSnowPlowING;1348330 said:


> I hope the cold did NOT hurt the engine


Boat was already winterized, that is the first thing I do when I pull out. Just had to clean it and pull some seats off for warranty work. It should of been in the garage but got caught up with pneumonia then tore my LCL.


----------



## FISHERBOY

i'M in eastern pa, in pike county


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Thank You all for your replies.


----------



## turfmasters

*Paid weather sites and reports on snow 7-10 days before an event*

The last snow we got in stroudsburg was 8 inches on October 29.Since then it has been in the 50's and low 60's.Anyway I am linked up with 2 paid weather sites for plowing.I can always give you guys in Pennsylvania a heads up on a storm event in the works at least 7-10 days before it hits.This info is not released to the public due to privacy acts.I can give a hint or two but nothing in detail due to copyrights and violations.If I get your e-mail I can give you all the info you want.
Happy Snow Plowing
Glenn.


----------



## Brian Young

One salting event so far, well, one store,lol. We're supposed to get lake effect "with possible significant accumulation" next week....we'll see.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

It's going to get colder by looking at the extended forecast.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

turfmasters;1361916 said:


> The last snow we got in stroudsburg was 8 inches on October 29.Since then it has been in the 50's and low 60's.Anyway I am linked up with 2 *paid weather sites f*or plowing.I can always give you guys in Pennsylvania a heads up on a storm event in the works at least 7-10 days before it hits.This info is not released to the public due to privacy acts.I can give a hint or two but nothing in detail due to copyrights and violations.If I get your e-mail I can give you all the info you want.
> Happy Snow Plowing
> Glenn.


*paid weather sites f[/B Where web sites?



Brian Young;1361979 said:



One salting event so far, well, one store,lol. We're supposed to get lake effect "with possible significant accumulation" next week....we'll see.

Click to expand...

You near Erie?*


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Seen some small snow flakes when took 9 old to the school bus.
Glad that Thanksgiving break is over.


----------



## mike6256

Couple pics from the Oct. storm.
Anywhere from 5" to 16" wet and heavy!!


----------



## jays3hds

I too am waiting, but I am ready............... Jay


----------



## turfmasters

*Here are the sites you requested*

Joe Bastardi @ Weatherbell Commercial
Steve DeMartino @ nynjpaweather.com

What I like about Steve D is that he will call me or I can call him anytime day or night when it is snowing and he keeps me posted on all the updates.


----------



## countryboy1365

The oct snow was just a big tease. I heard they were calling for flurries and showers mon tues wed. Im from the allentown area. In oct the city only had about 6 inches but at my place in limeport we had about 13. and no power for 4 days


----------



## djr623

still waiting, nothing pending....:crying:


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Cooking out on December 4th of 2011*

So warm out there. Doing a cook out.


----------



## GM_Fan40

Pissible mix event wednesday into thursday and another on 12/15 according to accuweather. And local philly news said something about wednesday. So its getting closer!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Updated: 12/4/2011 8:08:00 PM 
Tonight 
Cloudy. A chance of showers this evening...then a chance of rain after midnight. Lows in the upper 30s. South winds 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50 percent. 
Monday 
Cloudy with a 50 percent chance of rain. Highs in the upper 40s. Southeast winds around 5 mph. 
Monday Night 
Rain. Lows in the upper 30s. Southeast winds around 5 mph...becoming southwest after midnight. Chance of rain 90 percent. 
Tuesday 
Showers likely. Highs in the lower 40s. North winds around 5 mph. Chance of rain 60 percent. 
Tuesday Night 
Cloudy with a chance of rain and snow showers. Lows in the lower 30s. North winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 40 percent. 
Wednesday 
Partly sunny with a chance of rain and snow showers. Highs in the upper 30s. Chance of precipitation 30 percent. 
Wednesday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. 
Thursday 
Partly sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. 
Thursday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Friday 
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s. 
Friday Night 
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Saturday 
Mostly cloudy with a 30 percent chance of snow showers. Highs in the upper 20s. 
Saturday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows around 20. 
Sunday 
Partly sunny. Highs in the lower 30s.


----------



## tboylan

*cook out*



TomsSnowPlowING;1367723 said:


> So warm out there. Doing a cook out.


Must have been a good day for cooking out....Had my first cookout in a month or so...I am ready for the snow as well... I can cook out in the snow but I cant plow when its 50 and sunshine lol


----------



## MatthewG

MIght get some action this week, depending where you are in PA

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-blogs/meteomadness/two-snow-streaks-possible-this-week/58644


----------



## mpriester

Finally, im in the area calling for a possible 1 to 3 and more in the mountain. i think i will hook up tonight just in case as one of my contracts has to be done by 6am.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*An Other storm missing me*

*An Other storm missing me* By looking at the map.
Could be a coating to an inch?


----------



## kimber750

Saying 2-4 here. payup


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Praying for SNOW*

Hooping you all get some.
Poor me from www.weatherbug.com 
Now through 11:30 AM EST December 07, 2011 
Light rain or wet snow will push northward into the area this morning. Temperatures in the mid to upper 30s will remain steady or slowly fall through the day...as colder air filters into the region. 
Today 
Cloudy. A chance of rain...drizzle and snow this morning... Then snow likely with rain this afternoon. *Total snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches.* Cooler. Near steady temperature in the mid 30s. Northwest winds around 5 mph. Chance of precipitation 90 percent. 
Tonight 
Mostly cloudy. A chance of snow in the evening. Cooler with lows in the mid 20s. Northwest winds 5 to 10 mph with gusts up to 25 mph. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Thursday 
Mostly cloudy in the morning...then becoming partly sunny. Highs in the mid 30s. West winds 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday Night 
Mostly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Friday 
Mostly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s. Southwest winds 5 to 10 mph. 
Friday Night 
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Saturday 
Mostly cloudy with a chance of snow showers in the morning...then partly sunny in the afternoon. Highs in the upper 20s. Chance of snow 50 percent. 
Saturday Night 
Partly cloudy. Lows 15 to 20. 
Sunday 
Sunny. Highs in the lower 30s. 
Sunday Night 
Mostly clear. Lows in the lower 20s. 
Monday 
Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s. 
Monday Night 
Partly cloudy. Lows in the mid 20s. 
Tuesday 
Partly sunny. Highs in the upper 30s


----------



## kimber750

Will have to try to get some better pics this time.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Old storms*

Just looking at some old storms date maybe on pictures.
Picture without a date is back B/T 1999 to 2001


----------



## kimber750

We got nothing, dam weather people


----------



## MatthewG

What a joke, pullled my skidsteer to the site in the monsoon last night. Up at 3 this morning, drove to the site, :realmad:back to bed by 5, I only saw 1 lot salted and there really was no reaosn for it.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Rain stop cold froozen doors*

We just got Rain, stop late evening, got cold over night froozen doors in morning.
1 to 3 inches LOL lol .:realmad:


----------



## djr623

just a crap load of rain in bucks county.....


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

I saw where Bucks County was under flood Warning. Do you have any flooding? djr623


----------



## djr623

It rained real hard almost all night,I didn't go out so I don't really know how much flooding there was.I work over in fort Washington, it always floods there, but it did not last night so I guess it wasn't that bad.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Thank You for all your replies.


----------



## havenlax18

Some snow here salted a few banks, the managers were happy for the good service. Really wasn't needed though.


----------



## dodgesprt00

The lake effect machine is warming up.... Bring it on!!!! Looking at 5-8" with more in the belts, I hope their right.


----------



## turfmasters

I suggest if you want to know wants going on with the weather you go to this following link
Accuweather.com Then go to and click on forums Then click on Current US weather,scroll down and click Long Range Winter 2011-2012 forecast.When the page opens you will see on the first comment a link for Steven D's video who is a Met from NJ.The vid takes about 17 minutes but if you plow snow for a living it is a must see.Big changes coming,but in baby steps.


----------



## turfmasters

I forgot to mention that when you go to Accuweather the Forums are located Social which is next to Severe Weather.When you click on Social just scroll to Forums.


----------



## MatthewG

Do you have to be a member on there? I cant seem to find the link, maybe im in the wrong long range winter forcast


----------



## turfmasters

No you do not have to be a member.However I am a member of NYNJPA Weather.OK try this:Go to the right of were it says Weather&Severe on Accuweather web page.It will say Social.Click on Social and scroll down to Forums.Click on Forums.Then click on Current Weather United States.After you click this scroll down to Long Range Winter Forecast 2011/2012.The first blog will have a free video from Steve D.
Also I can tell you that if you go to Current Weather United States,click on that and then just scroll down to all the zones for storms and weather and you will know when snows coming at least 10 days out.


----------



## turfmasters

If you want more info on weather since I am hooked up with Joe Bastardi and want the inside scoop on snow days out just get me your e-mail and I will post for you.


----------



## turfmasters

This info is on page 236 at top of page


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Oh boy we starting to see some snow....
Question is how much for here? Watch it be a coating to an inch. :realmad:
Love to have 7 inches or more.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Got some action this morning.*

 
Got some action this morning. Just Ice control all that rain we gotten has frozen.


----------



## djr623

Well it was in the high 50's this week, not the best for snow


----------



## mpriester

we're suppose to get a light snow tonight but nothing significant or atleast thats what the weather says but who knows.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Ice & Snow this morning.*

Hello all,
Woke up to Ice & very very light snow.
Just doing some Ice Control this morning.
Santa coming to town. Be here by 11:00 AM that why it is snowing here.


----------



## mpriester

its snowing, woods across from me are white, my back decks white and the neighbors cars are starting to cover. its nice to see it even if i don't get enough to push.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Went to Altoona, PA*

Hello All, it stopped snowing & sun came out & melted all the snow.
Took family to Holiday Lights on the Lake. http://www.lakemontparkfun.com 
Took an hour to drive thru it.


----------



## Snowguy01

Salted last night woke up to a .5 inch of snow on ground snowing very light maybe by afternoon we will have a inch here if the temps stay down highs for today are 38. That is all for the week 40s and rain rest of week.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Will take some pictures Green is no longer green


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Where I live LOVE Ice Control*

There is a lady lives here if is a little slippery she will fall.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

TomsSnowPlowING;1383321 said:


> Hello All, it stopped snowing & sun came out & melted all the snow.
> Took family to Holiday Lights on the Lake. http://www.lakemontparkfun.com
> Took an hour to drive thru it.


More like an hour ''just to get through the line''. It was worth the wait though.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Lakemont Park in Altoona, PA*



DodgeBlizzard;1384157 said:


> More like an hour ''just to get through the line''. It was worth the wait though.


I got there around 5:00 PM 
Yes it was worth the wait.some. 1 behind me need a jump.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Well time to go do some salting. Be 3 hours B/4 I get back.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing

Just alot of salting at night so rain will not freeze.


----------



## turfmasters

Noaa update for Poconos Tuesday night into Wednesday am 70% snow&sleet.
18344,18372,18360


----------



## djr623

turfmasters;1384399 said:


> Noaa update for Poconos Tuesday night into Wednesday am 70% snow&sleet.
> 18344,18372,18360


Good,i am snow boarding up there next week, come on fresh powder!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

turfmasters;1384399 said:


> Noaa update for Poconos Tuesday night into Wednesday am 70% snow&sleet.
> 18344,18372,18360


Thank You.
What about for these zip codes Johnsonburg PA 15845, Ridgway PA 15853, St. Marys PA 15857, & Wilcox PA 15870


----------



## turfmasters

Go to noaa.gov and type in your zip code


----------



## turfmasters

Just checked all 3 locations.You are on the boarder line 50/50 rain snow mix with low of 30 degrees


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Thank You for the web site


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*Less then an inch*

NWS State College, PA
Point Forecast: Johnsonburg PA
41.48°N 78.68°W	Mobile Weather Information | En Español
Last Update: 6:44 am EST Dec 19, 2011
Forecast Valid: 10am EST Dec 19, 2011-6pm EST Dec 25, 2011

Forecast at a Glance
Today

Rain/Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%
Rain/Snow
Likely
Hi 39 °F	Tonight

Rain/Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%
Rain/Snow
Likely
Lo 27 °F	Tuesday

Snow/Sleet Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%
Snow/Sleet

Hi 36 °F	Tuesday
Night
Rain Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%
Rain
Likely
Lo 32 °F	Wednesday

Rain Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 70%
Rain
Likely
Hi 45 °F	Wednesday
Night
Rain/Snow Likely Chance for Measurable Precipitation 60%
Rain/Snow
Likely
Lo 35 °F	Thursday

Chance Rain/Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 30%
Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 39 °F	Thursday
Night
Chance Rain/Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 30%
Chance
Rain/Snow
Lo 31 °F	Friday

Chance Rain/Snow Chance for Measurable Precipitation 40%
Chance
Rain/Snow
Hi 38 °F


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

http://www.noaa.gov from here


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*PA. Finaly got snow!*


Finally got snow! Started Friday early morning with school closings. Once get new batteries will take pictures.

Anyone know how to upload a video? :crying:


----------



## kimber750

TomsSnowPlowING;1414982 said:


> Finally got snow! Started Friday early morning with school closings. Once get new batteries will take pictures.
> 
> Anyone know how to upload a video? :crying:


 payup (tomsSnowPlowING)


----------



## RepoMan1968

git er done


----------



## Wilnip

Subscribed and hello from Johnstown.


----------



## RepoMan1968

May see a storm by Groundhogs Day :laughing:

thats why you have to mix up accounts . seasonals are booming


----------



## kimber750

I am ready to put the plow back in the corner of garage until next year. Guess this is my punishment for buying a new plow.


----------



## RepoMan1968

see if you can return it :laughing:


----------



## cubanb343

I'm exhausted.. Out all night last night, back out tonight for clean up detail

Lake effect snow machine finally kicked in for a day


----------



## RepoMan1968

cubanb343;1415123 said:


> I'm exhausted.. Out all night last night, back out tonight for clean up detail
> 
> Lake effect snow machine finally kicked in for a day


rub it in further why dontcha :laughing:


----------



## cubanb343

Normally this would've been a 3 day event!! I've only been out 3 times all season so far


----------



## RepoMan1968

you guys are in a 50" deficet , correct ? We have a large seasonal were falling back on so , im not feeling it too much .


----------



## dodgesprt00

Yup, like a 35" deficet here by the lake. By this time last year I must have had 40+ pushes. Finally had enough to get back in the groove, at ,leats for a day or two. Temps in the 40's on Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## RepoMan1968

had a dusting this morning . went out for coffee and seen a dude nuking a parking lot like there was a 2'' ice storm .


----------



## mike6256

RepoMan1968;1416042 said:


> had a dusting this morning . went out for coffee and seen a dude nuking a parking lot like there was a 2'' ice storm .


:laughing: I'm gunna be that guy SOON if I don't see some snow!!


----------



## RepoMan1968

real good way to lose a customer . i wouldn' pay him for that boner . would you?


----------



## MatthewG

1/4" or less of sleet and freezing rain in the Leigh Valley last night, but that's more than enough to make it rain payup


----------



## chlawnservice

No snow here still. Been out salting 2-3 times thats it .


----------



## RepoMan1968

Nothing here this year . Bowtie says fri into sat a quiky


----------



## mike6256

3-6" coming this Saturday.


----------



## RepoMan1968

mother nature figures she has given enough snow here for 2 years . reminds me of 2001 and 2008.


----------



## Matt10486

RepoMan1968;1421010 said:


> mother nature figures she has given enough snow here for 2 years . reminds me of 2001 and 2008.


where do you plow in bridgeport? i grew up there


----------



## RepoMan1968

our *shop* is located near glasgow quarry


----------



## rocksbite

ill believe the 3-6 when i see it! im not getting my hopes up


----------



## RepoMan1968

they're starting to deliver 1 year forcasts for weddings and such . Bowtie still needs some time to cast saturdays storm . 
its all about ratings .Thumbs Up


----------



## Chris92789

Hello from stroudsburg, Hopefully it starts picking up a little bit, im hoping this storm comes saturday!


----------



## RepoMan1968

welcome Chris


----------



## RepoMan1968

are you near 209 33


----------



## Chris92789

yes sir i am. Im About 5 miles from the 209/33 junction.


----------



## Chris92789

Also if anyone in this area is looking for a plow sub. Please let me know i would be very interested. Thanks.


----------



## kimber750

Calling for 3-6 from Fri night to Sat morning for my area. Can't wait to see how wrong they are.


----------



## Wilnip

I'm plowing now. We actually got about 3" out of this one. Believe it or not.


----------



## kimber750

Maybe I should go look outside.


----------



## rocksbite

I've been looking out the window since before dawn. I feel like a kid on Christmas. Still nothing! Maybe I should look again......


----------



## Wilnip

Look out the window. Check radar on the computer. Check radar on the phone. Watch TWC. Look out the window again. Go to HLN to see what Robin Meade is wearing. I know,its a never ending cycle.


----------



## RepoMan1968

my prediction 0 - 6"


----------



## GM_Fan40

2"-4" of snow with 1/10" of ice here in delco


----------



## J&R Landscaping

1-3" of snow with 1/10" or so of ice beginning around 1-2am Sat morning until noon-2pm on Sat afternoon! Its about time. Got some presalting to do this evening!


----------



## MatthewG

Can't wait to get in the skid and try out the pusher, my girlfriend is coming along tomorrow with my new camera and gopro camera, should have lots of pics


----------



## Chris92789

You are lucky if you can get your gf to go with you in the truck hha


----------



## kimber750

2" on the ground and the diesel is warming up now. payup


----------



## rocksbite

Heading out! Git r done! Yea haw! Git it it! And all other red neck war crys (since I live in morgantown!)


----------



## Chris92789

Good luck guys! Be safe on the roads!


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

*2 more storms*

Hello we got hit again on Thursday Evening. 3 to 4 inches by Friday.
Again last night 4 to 5 inches.


----------



## kimber750

13 hours of plowing. Girlfriend and puppy got to spend the day playing in the snow too.


----------



## Chris92789

Man that is an awesome shot of your dog! What kind of pit is that?


----------



## wrtenterprises

6" here in UnHappy Valley. At least JoePa got one last White Out. RIP JoePa You deserved better.....


----------



## MatthewG

Where is the pic of your girlfriend? I also got my girl to come along


----------



## djr623

wrtenterprises;1424616 said:


> 6" here in UnHappy Valley. At least JoePa got one last White Out. RIP JoePa You deserved better.....


X2 Joe PA will be missed


----------



## kimber750

Chris92789;1424603 said:


> Man that is an awesome shot of your dog! What kind of pit is that?


No idea, she is adopted. Thumbs Up



MatthewG;1424680 said:


> Where is the pic of your girlfriend? I also got my girl to come along


She is the one behind the camera.


----------



## kimber750

New loader operator piled snow in the wrong place so guess what I got to do.


----------



## djr623

kimber750;1424906 said:


> New loader operator piled snow in the wrong place so guess what I got to do.


Oh stop it, your just playing with your new toy. You don't need to justify it


----------



## kimber750

I do miss being in equipment but I was hired as a sub to plow. Not to go back to work after my job is done to fix someone else's mistake. Hell I don't even plow this account. Can't complain about the extra coin thou. payup


----------



## SnowplowingLady

:salute:


wrtenterprises;1424616 said:


> 6" here in UnHappy Valley. At least JoePa got one last White Out. RIP JoePa You deserved better.....


:salute: Remembering JoePa.
In for freezing tonight. Temps are warming up. Was 22 now 28.


----------



## mike6256

Little bit coming for us.. :bluebounc


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Yepper got an inch already here in Elk County


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Have every1 Ice melter-ed for now.
Now for son's basketball game.


----------



## rocksbite

Man it seems like its been snowing for days! If only the temp would drop. About 2 hours ago I arriving in a white out and there was nothing on the road


----------



## Wilnip

Where you at? Its 10 degrees here in Johnstown.


----------



## Carpenter98

I'm glad I only plow for the fun of it and not for an income. I was out on 1/21 and that has been it. I don't salt so I only go out at 3". This is the winter that wasn't.


----------



## TomsSnowPlowING

Johnsonburg in Elk County near McKean county line. Been using this When temps drop below 17 deg. F. 
http://www.scotwoodindustries.com/brands/7/products/19
Industrial Strength is a blend that contains Calcium Chloride and Magnesium Chloride pellets. These two ingredients make Industrial Strength a powerful ice melter, capable of melting ice and snow quickly. Very few blends use premium pellets. The pellet actually allows the product to melt faster, longer and at lower temperatures.

Melts to: -15ºF


----------

